

Foundations of Cryptography (2007) - jcr
http://www.wisdom.weizmann.ac.il/~naor/COURSE/foundations_of_crypto.html

======
cache87
That course looks a bit to fast for a beginner. For a more gentle and
enjoyable approach, look at the Khan Academy's Journey Into Cryptography:

    
    
      https://www.khanacademy.org/computing/computer-science/cryptography

~~~
Yhippa
I just wrapped up a graduate level course in cryptography and the Khan Academy
videos and exercises went a very long way to help me grok the math needed to
understand the fundamental math. Good exercises on there to explain why
probability distributions can break a cryptographic scheme. Very good video
explanations on Diffie-Hellman on that site.

------
Ar-Curunir
There's also a course at Berkeley that's pretty good:

[http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~sanjamg/classes/cs276-fall14/](http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~sanjamg/classes/cs276-fall14/)

Covers some big recent results in the field like FHE and iO

